# To All T5 Users



## dman1234 (Oct 1, 2011)

Im going to get a 4 bulb HO fixture, I will use it for veg only, so I want all 4 bulbs to be 6400K right? or do I want 2 6400K and 2 3000K ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2011)

I like to use all blue spectrum tubes--anywhere around 6500K.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 1, 2011)

I agree with THG.

Did it both ways and I like the way the all 6500's grew better in veg. (shorter, stouter.)


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks folks, its what i thought but better to ask before buying.

these are 2000 lumen bulbs correct?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2011)

54 watts
Color Temperature: 6500° Kelvin
Color Rendering: 85 CRI
MOL: 46 inches
Initial Lumens: 5000
Average Rated Life: 20,000 hrs
Commercial Life (12 hour start): 25,000 hrs

These are my specs for my T-5's


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks PC.

The bulbs im looking at says only 2000 lumens, they are 2 ft though??

not sure im looking at the right bulbs, i will keep looking.


----------



## Sol (Oct 2, 2011)

Yes, dman  2 footers put out 2230 lumens 3 ft-3620,4ft-5000 . I just went thru the same thing a few days ago.


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 2, 2011)

Dman ... See if you find any of those ... they give 3650 initial and are 2feet.

hxxp://www.agri-culture.eu/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/52_363/products_id/1327.

Those are the ones that i have. 4 of them.

P.S.: Here the product info:

hxxp://www.ecat.lighting.philips.com/l/tuv-pl-l-21118/tuv-pl-l-927908704007_eu/prd/aa/?ctn=927908704007_EU


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, this is a real help, its appreciated.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought the PLL-55 fixture and tubes--they are a 2' double tube that emits 5000 lumens.  Here they are:

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-2-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-4-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp


----------



## dman1234 (Oct 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I bought the PLL-55 fixture and tubes--they are a 2' double tube that emits 5000 lumens. Here they are:
> 
> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-2-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp
> 
> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-4-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp


 
Thanks THG, 

HTG wont ship to Canada, if they did i would have ordered already, and trust me I have told them that.  

But atleast i know what im looking for, thanks.


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 4, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I bought the PLL-55 fixture and tubes--they are a 2' double tube that emits 5000 lumens.  Here they are:
> 
> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-2-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp
> 
> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-Supply-2-Foot-4-Lamp-PL-55-Tek-Lamp.asp



I have the same set up.

But, now I get my tubes from xxx.atlantalightbulbs.com

Same price as HTG, but they last longer and are much brighter in a side by side. To be fair, the HTG bulbs were several months old. 

The brand is EIKO.

Wet


----------



## mountain man (Oct 12, 2011)

I ordered & received a box of 4' t5 HO bulbs that are a 10k kelvin. I am usualy running 6500 K in my T5's during veg. I have never seen these 10,000 Kelvin bulbs before?   What gives?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 12, 2011)

Do you have a link to the product you ordered?


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 12, 2011)

I am posting this here in case someone else shopping for a 8 bulb 4' T5 comes to this thread doing a T5 search.

I had my first less than great experience with HTG Supply when I recently ordered the 8 bulb SLIMSTAR model. Bad workmanship. While I was waiting on HTG to open up Monday, I found that Amazon has a vendor who offers a Hydrofarms 8 bulb 4' T5 for ten dollars less ($204 plus FREE shipping for a total savings of approx. $35) that's a lot better quality and comes with a 5 year warranty. I planned on returning the poor quality HTG Slimstar but HTG offered to replace it with their Growbrite model that sells for $270. The warranty is not as good but it looks to be the same design as Hydrofarms T5. I've always been pleased with HTG so I went along with them on this one. But I'd suggest looking elsewhere for a 8 bulb T5. HTG doesn't offer the best price or quality or warranty on the 8 bulb model.


----------



## diane21 (Oct 12, 2011)

It is important to note that T5s usually require new fixtures and cannot be easily retrofitted into existing T8 or T12 systems.However, using fixtures specifically designed for T5 lamps optimizes performance and prevents the misapplication of other types of lamps &#8211; a common problem with T8 systems. Compared to metal-halide systems, T5s offer better lighting quality due to a higher color-rendering index, better light distribution, and lumen maintenance.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 12, 2011)

hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Category-T5-Fluorescent.asp

  10,000 Kelvin daylight bulbs in 4' T5 HO 54 w


----------



## Locked (Oct 12, 2011)

diane21 said:
			
		

> It is important to note that T5s usually require new fixtures and cannot be easily retrofitted into existing T8 or T12 systems.However, using fixtures specifically designed for T5 lamps optimizes performance and prevents the misapplication of other types of lamps &#8211; a common problem with T8 systems. Compared to metal-halide systems, T5s offer better lighting quality due to a higher color-rendering index, better light distribution, and lumen maintenance.
> 
> Spam Sucks



All the good info an you blew it with the Live link.....I see someone all ready changed your pebbles red for it.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 13, 2011)

10 k T5's or 6500 Kelvin for veg ?


----------



## Roddy (Oct 13, 2011)

That one's over my head MM, maybe Hick or someone knowing more about spectrum will jump in.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 14, 2011)

mountain man said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.htgsupply.com/Category-T5-Fluorescent.asp
> 
> 10,000 Kelvin daylight bulbs in 4' T5 HO 54 w


This info is second hand so it's just something to think about and research for yourself. 10000K (kelvins) is a super white bulb popular with people with live rock and coral plantlife in aquariums because it can penetrate up to 4 ft of water without yellowing like 6500K lights.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 14, 2011)

Not Lumens.....


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 14, 2011)

hXXp://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/Aquarium_Lighting.html#kelvin
my bad -  kelvins. Here's a source with info that expands on what I said.


----------



## Roddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Appreciated, OHC!!


----------



## mountain man (Oct 15, 2011)

Ok, that tells me it (the 10 k T5's)  works in an aquarium. But, what about vegging Marijuana? Is the 10k too high? Is 6500 the best to veg under? I bought an 8 pack of these HO T5's without knowing they were 10 k and NOT 6500 Kelvin.


----------



## Hick (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=512434&postcount=6  seen this chart m'man?


----------



## mountain man (Oct 16, 2011)

So, they are crap.........


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 16, 2011)

OK well if you've gotten em from HTGs website, then you know they will exchange them. But if you're stuck with them, I wonder... If you combined these with the 3000k bloom spectrum bulbs (half and half) , would the total kelvins create a 6500k light appropriate for veg? 

Personally, I think HTGs posting is misleading and I'd exspect them to make it right.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you Hippie Chick !  I have only spent thousands of dollars at HTG. Maybe its THEIR turn......


----------



## nouvellechef (Oct 17, 2011)

Sucka!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey MM the 10,000K bulbs are too high for MJ. The 6500K is best. Plants have the PAR range that serves their growth needs. PAR stands for photosyntheticly active range (I think), but the 10,000K light actually sits at the very edge of that range. I read that there is a possible use for actinic light that is around that range for doing specialized activity, but for standard (neccessary) growth light, the 6500K is best. You can also get those bulbs in 3000K which is good light for blooming but just isn't as potent as HPS for delivering the lumens.


----------



## mountain man (Oct 20, 2011)

I do understand the color temp range standards. Yes, 3 k  for bloom & 6500 for veg is normal. I run HPS in bloom and these are my veg lights.
  HTG has already sent the correct (6500k) ones & i will return the 10,000k bulbs upon receipt. (tomorrow)


----------



## OldHippieChick (Oct 20, 2011)

Good - glad you ordered from them on line. Your experience is why I always order on the phone with them and never order from their ebay listings. They are always reasonable when dealing with unsatisfied customers.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 7, 2011)

Figured to post it in this T5 thread.  I've said before that I'm an electrician, and just went to a different jobsite today and can get some T5 fixtures for free. Question being, they arent HO fixtures. I've read that HO's are optimal, but will the regular ones still work for veg? The setup is just for corridor lighting in this appt building, but there's 2 footers and 4 footers. The lamps are 14watt 2', and 28watt 4' and read 3500K. From what I've read I see that I'd need different lamps, but would the fixtures be of any use? Free is free


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2011)

^^^^ Anyone??? Only going to be at this site for a few days, and don't really want to hassle with bringing them home and just sitting around taking up space if they aren't going to be of any use.


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 8, 2011)

I dont know ston, i havent advanced to T5 yet, but yeah i have heard HO is needed.

but for free i would grab them and buy different bulbs, jmo.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2011)

They would be good for seedlings. But to small once veg starts


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2011)

Small?

Pulled up a spec comparing the difference between T5's vs T5HO's and the thing I'm seeing is is the color temp. 4000K is the highest to get in T5. T5HO on the other hand you can get the 6000K.  So say for seedlings or clones would a couple of the 2'ers be benefitial atleast? I'm always keeping a looking to score lights. Had some MH ones at the last job but were special ordered the exact amount needed.


----------



## pcduck (Nov 8, 2011)

How many lumens do they give off? 

My Ho t-5's are 54 watt and 5000 lumens.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2011)

The lamps that I can get for free for 2 footers are like 1400 lumens each. Though the spectrum is low, only 3500K. What kind of lumens are needed solely for seedlings or clones? And how much does the spectrum affect them?


----------



## dman1234 (Nov 8, 2011)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> The lamps that I can get for free for 2 footers are like 1400 lumens each. What kind of lumes are needed solely for seedlings or clones?


 
I dont know but that will do, i use T8's and they are fine so weaker T5's will be fine for seedlings and clone, clones especially dont need much.


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 8, 2011)

Right on dman, thanks. I'll definitely grab a few then. Have yet to try indoor out, but working on piecing together what I'm going to need. Especially if I can get it for free!


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have (2) 4ft 8bulb H.O t5's, and also (1) 4ft 2bulb H.O

the 8bulb from hydrofarm claims 40-50K Lumens, Same with the offbrand I bought.

The 2 bulb claims 8-10k Lumens..


----------

